# The average length of a stall in a slant load



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

We have a 3h slant Logan. I just went out and measured the length of the stall divider and it's 102" and about 35" wide between the dividers. Your description is interesting because our odd shaped stall is the rear. We use the front stall for hay, etc., etc. 
We have a very hunky Paint gelding who rides in the center stall and he has plenty of room. We do have adjustment options at the tail end of the divider which allows a bit more room if needed and we usually give the big guy the space but he would be just fine without it.


----------

